# Anyone sidecar a crib? How?



## samuelsmom (Nov 27, 2002)

I've heard of people who sidecar a regular crib with their bed. I think my bed and ds's crib are the same height, but I'm worried about the gap in between--maybe 2 inches or so. We've co-slept since ds was born, now he goes to sleep first in his crib, but moves to the bed later on. I'm getting really tired because he's getting up all the time and seems to wake more when he's right next to me (food source and all). I'd like to try it, but I'm not sure how to do it. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## puddinnpeanut (Jan 22, 2002)

We have a sidecar that has never been used except by me who sleeps mostly on the crack between our bed and the sidecar- ha ha! It also makes a nice end table, we keep our clock on it since our chest is now a changing table. Anyway, what we did was put the mattress at the lowest level to be even with ours, we took one side of the crib off and pushed the baby mattress up all the way to ours, on the space betweeen the railing and the baby mattress we have a long very tightly rolled towel. My dh took bungee cords to strap the crib to our bed and put that foam pipe insullation to protect the wood from rubbing each other. Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## Aster (Aug 12, 2002)

http://pages.ivillage.com/gentlegoodnight/sidecar.html

We set ours up like the one in that link, and there's no gap between the mattresses. We also took the queen off its frame and the wheels off the crib, with the crib mattress in the lowest position to get everything level.

Hope you get more sleep with the crib sidecarred.


----------



## samuelsmom (Nov 27, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Emma's Mama_
*We have a sidecar that has never been used except by me who sleeps mostly on the crack between our bed and the sidecar- ha ha! It also makes a nice end table, we keep our clock on it since our chest is now a changing table.*
This is what I'm afraid of! Moving everything and getting it set up just right and ds still sleeping right up against me. (Not that I mind that part, just the cold little feet and the frequent groaning from him.) We might give it a shot, though.


----------



## nc mama (Aug 27, 2002)

We used our DD crib and pushed it flush with our bed and my husband tied the legs to our bed frame. There was not any gaps and it worked well for us. Unfortunately our new bedroom is much smaller and we can't do this for our son.







Hope this helps.


----------

